# Gross to Net Salary



## Alafec (3 Mar 2006)

Hello, 
I wonder if anyone could help me? I got offered a job in Dublin and i am wondering what i would make nett, because i think the salary offer is gross. The gross salary would be 50000 euros a year, what would it be nett?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherman (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Gross to Nett Salary*

Karl Grabe's tax calculator is an excellent free calculator that will give you a very accurate idea.

See here [broken link removed]


----------



## Satanta (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Gross to Nett Salary*

That really depends on your situation. Your tax credits, pension contributions etc will all change the figure slightly (or massively!).

It'll be approx €36k (using standard single tax levels)
[broken link removed]

(If you have your tax credit and details for this year correct any changes in the example above and it'll provide a more realistic answer.... same can be said for the Karl Grabe's calculator in the link above. 

Post crossed with Shermans)


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Gross to Nett Salary*

See [broken link removed] and [broken link removed], especially if (?) it's your first full-time job.


----------



## Alafec (3 Mar 2006)

Sherman, Satanta, DrMoriarty, thanks a lot, that gives me a good idea!


----------



## tosullivan (6 Nov 2006)

I normally used to gauge Nett salary was approx. 70% of gross for a single person


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

Doesn't that depend on the gross? The calculators mentioned earlier will help get a better idea of net for a specific gross situation.


----------

